

Ask HN: Any European HNers want to get a (free) drink? - ihartley

Hi HN, long time reader, first time submitter.<p>Anyway, I'm on a three week European vacation with no solid plans for most of it. I was wondering if there are any HN readers in France, Germany or Benelux that would like to meet up for a drink and some conversation.
======
Maro
If somebody is ever in Budapest and has a free evening:

<http://blog.scalien.com/ecard/mtrencseni/>

------
dualogy
When you hit Berlin, we should get a decent group together. I know at least of
@wheels and me, there should be more Berliners here...

~~~
Tichy
Count me in :-)

~~~
rivo
me too

------
davidw
There is a standing offer for drinks for HN people in Padova, Italy, which is
a great area in any case:

[http://padovachronicles.welton.it/2008/09/05/visiting-
italy-...](http://padovachronicles.welton.it/2008/09/05/visiting-italy-places-
to-see-things-to-do)

~~~
dejv
Just come back from Venice few weeks ago, really great city to see.

~~~
davidw
Venice is neat, but Italy is 'fractally' interesting and beautiful, and there
are interesting things even in small, out of the way places, such as some of
the castles that at one point formed the border between the city states of
Padova and Verona.

------
jacquesm
If any HNers ever need a stop over in 'Limburg', the Netherlands, they're free
to stay on my couch.

(until last week it was a hammock, now we have a couch ;) )

------
antirez
If you plan to go in Sicily, feel free to ask me what to visit and the best
places to eat. antirez / gmail / com

------
wynand
Live in Rotterdam & work in Delft. Let me know if you end up in the
Netherlands.

~~~
mpk
Another point for Rotterdam here. I'm always up for a beer or two.

~~~
Gmo
Although I'm not living and/or working in the Randstadt (and I'm not even
Dutch), can always be interesting to meet.

~~~
mpk
Not being Dutch shouldn't prevent you from having a beer :)

------
gonvaled
If you ever come to Düsseldorf, drop an e-mail. gonvaled at gonvaled dot com.

------
ned
Sure, why not. I'm in Paris. ned ät baldessin döt fr.

~~~
joss82
I'm interested in any meeting down here in Paris. Gotta find a suitable place
though. joss82 at gmail dot com

------
miracle
I'm in Luxembourg. So if you come by, let me know.

------
dejv
If somebody from HN stops at Brno, Czech Republic, drop me email and I can
show you the city, have some drinks and so on.

~~~
bemmu
You don't have your e-mail listed in your profile though.

------
cwg
Eindhoven here. Anyone interested in meeting around southern Netherlands, drop
me a note! (email is in profile).

------
rama_vadakattu
If any HNers ever come to Hyderabad India , drop an e-mail rama.vadakattu at
gmail dot com

------
thomas11
Geneva, Switzerland might be on the way between France and Germany: tkappler,
gmail.com.

~~~
a-priori
Huh, go figure. I'm in Lausanne. To you or the OP, give me a shout if you're
in the area. My email's in my profile.

------
BSousa
Porto, Portugal. We have Port!

~~~
arijo
Anyone in Porto up for an hacker news meetup?

~~~
BSousa
Time permitting, yeah.

~~~
arijo
Please send me an email (or gchat me) to alexandre (dot) rijo (at) gmail (dot)
com so we can chat over a cofee!

------
ique
If you want to take a detour around Sweden you're welcome to stop by ;P

------
adnam
I'm in Barcelona: email is in profile!

------
wlievens
I'm in Belgium. Our beer rocks.

------
double
Please don't turn this into reddit, I come here to get away from all those
"ASK"s. Go back to Reddit Prog, please.

